# trout in the smokies?



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

im headin down with some friends next week and was wondering if anyone had suggestions on streams, flies, area's of the park. anything would be greatly appreciated, i'm trying to gather as much info as possible. i have yet to figure out if there are any streams with large fish that are not brood stocked fish, if anyone would be generous enough to pass the info out. thanks for any info ahead of time


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

what part are you going to?..gatlinburg ect...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

First of all you can't catch fish at all so why drive to the smokies. What you picked up yesterday will be a good start. Smokey Mountain Angler in Gat. is small shop but the guy who runs it is a fantastic guy and will share info freely about where and when and in Townsend you have Little River outfitters. In Pigeon Forge Orvis Co. Store. S


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

depends on where in the smokies you are going. There are a lot of trout streams and rivers in the smokies and appalachains but most are stocked regularly. There are some places with natural reproduction though as well as being stocked so its a mixed bag. For easy to catch trout , find a TVA lake and dam. The tailwater of the dam is usually good for trout and some are managed as trout water.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

sorry, i will be heading into the park, just looking for opinions on waters and fly's mostly. 7x, i might as well not catch fish in a nice place c'mon


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Good Point, I know I won't be catch'n em either. You will have a blast for sure S


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Been fishing there quite a bit lately. The dry flies seem to be Adams parachutes and any yellow stimulator pattern. For nymphs, try the Tellico nymph or Green Weenie. I think that the Little River and Abrams Creek are great, with Abrams more likely to hold bigger fish. 

Great info available at littleriveroutfitters.com or you can google Ian Rutter - he is a guide who has written the definitive book on Smoky fishing.

teeray


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks for the info, got the stimi's and the adams', good to know they're still comin up. we were planning on fishing the little and debating abram's. seems like its worth checking out
as a side note, got 23 browns today on a #16 adams.....in ohio


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I went down there last spring for the same reason. We saw them in about every river so you have quite a few options. Abrams creek was the most productive, there were also a lot of smallies here. As for patterns we were having luck on nymphs and wollybuggers but that was also in the spring so odds are it'll be different. Regardless of fishing you'll have a blast. Its beautiful down there and im planning on going back. Good luck and have fun


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

leaving at 4.30 am, will post a report hopefully with some pics next week


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

quick run down,
water was low and the fishing tough, the little seemed void of life, we even had trouble seining anything out of it. the little pigeon we fished for a short time in the evening and caught a few dink rainbows. 
btw, i did not expect the traffic to be that rediculous, i am never going near gatlinburg again
next day got up and made a three mile hike to a spot that was recommended by some people, fishing was much better, still slow with the low water but we all managed fish, even some nice ones, i took two about 11in and two about 8, my other friend caught an 8 or two and said he lost a nice one, and the novice of the trip only caught one fish on the second day but it was a 14in wild bow out of the smokies, he got bored and threw one of my 3-4in long bunny flies  
ps seined some cool darters & minnows


----------

